# ReDraw? Lag? Reboots?



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've recently noticed that quite a few people have been experiencing a lot of lag with their phones, and it's been difficult to pin point the actual problem. I myself was experiencing some problems with redraw and a lot of lag. I decided to try and fix it and so far, I seem to have done that. This post may be a waste, but I just wanted to explain to some folks what I did to my phone exactly so that they may try and repair their phone as well.

1.Obviously, I decided to ODIN back to the most recent build for the Charge, Gingerbread. I used the PIT. file as well, and unchecked everything in ODIN.
2. After the ODIN was finished, I ODINED the most recent CWM.
3. I then flashed the most recent PBJ kernel by Imnut's.
4. I had an issue where I was not gaining root after flashing the PBJ kernel, so I ended up having to download, and manually flash the SU Binary. There is a link posted in the PBJ Kernel topic under Droid Charge-Droid Charge Development-TeamSbrissenmod [charge].
5. After I gained root, I reloaded all the apps I wanted/needed using Titanium. I then opened Voltage Control, and set my Scheduler to vr, and my CPU governor to SmartassV2, with an OC to 1300.
6. I installed GO Launcher and set it to my liking.

After doing the above, I remained on the Stock ROM for the following reasons... I had tried running INFINITY and TWEAKSTOCK using Imoseyon's most recent kernel, but was still experiencing the lag and redraw issues. I was going to flash TWEAKSTOCK after I was done repairing my phone, but have yet to experience any of those issues. As of right now, I am running the STOCK ROM, and PBJ KERNEL, with GO Launcher and I am not having any issues with the phone.

I hope this helps some of you guys who are trying to fix their phone.


----------



## coreysr (Oct 14, 2011)

Using a kernel that was made for a old leaked gingerbread update was.probably where all your trouble started. Use terminal emulator and type su then enter then type echo ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1>/data/local.prop then enter then type reboot and enter. Doing this forces any launcher you use into memory totally eliminating redraws.

Sent from TweakStock


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

Also, have you tried nitro's eclipse ROM? I have been running eclipse for several days with the pbj kernel and it is super smooth. You guys should check it out.


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

I second the Eclipse ROM version 1.2. It is amazing! Definitely made my phone a lot smoother!


----------



## Cilraaz (Aug 19, 2011)

coreysr said:


> Using a kernel that was made for a old leaked gingerbread update was.probably where all your trouble started. Use terminal emulator and type su then enter then type echo ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1>/data/local.prop then enter then type reboot and enter. Doing this forces any launcher you use into memory totally eliminating redraws.
> 
> Sent from TweakStock


Be careful when echo'ing to a file. The command as given above will overwrite your entire local.prop, if you have one. You should instead use a double angle bracket, like:

echo ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 >> /data/local.prop


----------



## acgr4me (Jul 29, 2011)

Cilraaz said:


> Be careful when echo'ing to a file. The command as given above will overwrite your entire local.prop, if you have one. You should instead use a double angle bracket, like:
> 
> echo ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 >> /data/local.prop


Tried your suggestion and now I am on a boot loop. Damn. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

The charge is a laggy phone overall

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## piizzadude (Jan 22, 2012)

droid3r said:


> The charge is a laggy phone overall
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Lol...good one

Charged up post!


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

droid3r said:


> The charge is a laggy phone overall
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Now since I'm using TweakStock and PB&JTime I don't feel like my Charge is too laggy. I applied the script mentioned above (post #5). Using Root Explorer I edited the script and changed 1 to 0. it saved the original to local.prop.bak. I've been trying both of them by renaming them back and forth. I haven't made up my mind if one is faster or not though.

The only time I notice any lag is when it is coming off my desk dock in the morning.


----------



## Cilraaz (Aug 19, 2011)

acgr4me said:


> Tried your suggestion and now I am on a boot loop. Damn. Back to the drawing board.


Adding ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 to local.prop wouldn't cause a bootloop. Either there was a typo or something else was changed.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Cilraaz said:


> Adding ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 to local.prop wouldn't cause a bootloop. Either there was a typo or something else was changed.


I don't know if it's important but when I added it I made sure there is a space on both sides of the double arrows.


----------

